# iPad + Pages + Documents



## Quentiiin (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Voilà, j'ai un problème. J'ai emprunté l'iPad de mon frère, et j'ai acheté Pages pour taper mes cours. 
J'utilisais déjà Pages sur mon iMac, donc j'ai déjà un certain nombre de cours au même format. 
La première fois que je l'ai utilisée, j'ai importé 4 documents dans l'app via iTunes. Là, aucun soucis, ils ont tous été accessibles sur l'iPad. 
Mais quelques jours plus tard, j'ai voulu en rajouter sur iTunes. Ils sont bien dans la liste des documents de Pages, qui s'affiche sur iTunes, mais après la synchronisation, je ne les retrouve pas dans l'iPad. Il n'y a que les 4 premiers documents que j'avais importer. 
Comment faire ? Y a-t-il une solution pour régler le problème ? 
Autre question, pendant que j'y suis : Y a-t-il un moyen de lier les documents de l'iPad aux originaux, pour que les modifications apportées au doc sur l'iPad soient retranscrite sur l'original présent sur l'iMac pendant la synchronisation ? 
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Quentiiin (12 Mars 2011)

Personne n'a rencontré ce problème ?


----------

